# Reindex in Outlook 2007



## vanderlei (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi!

I have a problem when I have installed outlook 2007 and synced it with my exchange server. 
When I try to search in Outlook I only get results from email recieved after I reinstalled Outlook. The search does not include all the other emails already in my mailbox.
I have checked my settings and my mailbox is supposed to be indexed and it says that there are no more messeges to index.

Does anyone have any clue why I cant search my emails recieved before I reinstalled Outlook?

Vista Business 32
Outlook 2007


----------



## AK-M (Jun 23, 2009)

vanderlei said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a problem when I have installed outlook 2007 and synced it with my exchange server.
> When I try to search in Outlook I only get results from email recieved after I reinstalled Outlook. The search does not include all the other emails already in my mailbox.
> ...



It looks like known and very annoying issue - Microsoft should implement re-indexing option to solve this issue. You may switch to IMAP server (e.g. postfix) + Mozilla Thunderbird or other email clients for now - they have no such restriction with Search re-indexing. Linux allows freedom :smile:


----------

